

Introducing the FBI’s Zeus Trojan crime ring most wanted poster - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/66892

======
Andrew_Quentin
They look so... normal.

~~~
9ec4c12949a4f3
This is the face of terrorism. Surprise.

------
9ec4c12949a4f3
Gary Warner has a great blog, talks about Zeus a lot.

garwarner.blogspot.com

